

ISPs Covertly Hijacking Search Traffic - Matt_Cutts
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/ISPs-Covertly-Hijacking-Search-Traffic-115547

======
salem
If they have properly notified customers and offered an opt-out, they might
try to argue that they have single party consent, and so it is legal.

